#  Krankenpflege >   Port-Narbe ist wieder offen >

## Monsti

Hallo zusammen, 
da meine Narbe (siehe älterer Thread) schon seit längerem extrem juckt, scheine ich nachts immer dran rumzukratzen, mit dem Ergebnis, dass das Ding nun seit einiger Zeit wieder offen ist. Eigentlich habe ich keine Lust, wieder einen Verband drauf zu tun, zumal ich mittlerweile sogar auf Mefix u.ä. allergisch reagiere. 
Ich habe festgestellt, dass das Jucken erträglicher ist, wenn ich die Narbe dick mit Ringelblumen-Melkfett einreibe. Meine Frage nun: Ist sowas auf einer zwar nicht infizierten, aber doch offenen, d.h. saftelnden Wunde schädlich? Sollte ich besser sowas wie Bepanthen oder Chiron-Creme, also richtige Heilsalben nehmen? 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## StarBuG

Ich denke, Bepanthen ist auf jeden Fall kein Fehler. 
Ringelblumen-Melkfett kenn ich leider nicht, kann dir darauf also leider keine qualifizierte Antwort geben  :Zwinker:

----------


## michmay

Hallo Angie, 
ich würde Dir zusätzlich noch vorschlagen, die offene Stelle bei Deinem Hausarzt vorzustellen, denn damit ist ja leider nicht zu spaßen.  
Liebe Grüße,
Micha

----------


## Monsti

Hi Lichtenberg-Micha, 
am Montag bin ich eh wieder zum Nadelwechsel bei meinem Lieblingshausdoc, dem zeige ich es. Naja, was sollte schon groß passieren? Es ist doch nur oberflächlich offen. Blöde Kratzerei ... 
Liebe Grüße und gute Nacht!
Angie

----------


## michmay

Hi Angie, 
ich kenne leider Fälle, wo bereits schon aus einer oberflächlichen Wunde eine böse Entzündung geworden ist und das gerade im Bereich des Ports wäre ja fatal. 
Najah, wenn Du morgen eh einen Termin beim Doc hast, lässt sich das Ganze ja miteinander verbinden. 
Liebe Grüße,
Micha

----------


## Monsti

Hi Micha, 
ist doch nicht im Bereich des Ports! Das Kasterl befindet sich doch längst unter dem linken Schlüsselbein, die aufgekratzte Wunde befindet sich aber RECHTS! Was bitte sollte denn da denn passieren? Mir geht's doch nur darum, wie ich das blöde Ding sinnvoll behandle. Bepanthen ändert am Juckreiz gar nix, also schmiere ich weiterhin Melkfett drauf. Bisher hat's nicht geschadet, zugeheilt ist's allerdings auch nicht.  :Angry:  
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## michmay

Hallo Angie, 
hops, da habe ich wohl etwas falsch verstanden, sorry...  :Grin:  
Bei uns im Krankenhaus ist Bepanthen in der Pflege sehr umstritten und es wird eigentlich am allerwenigsten angewendet. Mirfulan ist da eher schon das Mittel der Wahl. Was hat denn Dein Doc heute gesagt? Hast Du schonmal Mirfulan angewendet? 
Liebe Grüße,
Micha

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Micha, 
mein Doc fand meine Lösung mit dem Ringelblumen-Melkfett für den Tag gar nicht so schlecht. Er gab mir einen Stapel Spezialpflaster mit (transparentes Folienpflaster mit Vlieseinsatz), die ich über die Nacht drauf tun soll, um die hauchdünne Haut vor meiner nächtlichen Kratzerei zu schützen. Auf das Vlies werde ich jetzt ein bisschen Chiron-Creme, die mir auch bei Irritationen am Ileostoma immer gute Dienste leistet. 
Danke und liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------

